
Show HN: Workadee–measure employee satisfaction at your company - kmf
https://www.workadee.com/
======
kmf
Hey HN. I've been building Workadee for the last month and a half or so–it's a
neat tool for measuring employee satisfaction at your company. It uses the Net
Promoter System, so if you've worked in a marketing department or at a larger
company that has used NPS, you're probably familiar with it.

Instead of the normal NPS methodology for surveying your customers, Workadee
surveys your employees. It's a simple system with easy results - a single
score that you can track over time, to see how your company is doing.

It's in beta right now, just gathering info about how people are using it a
bit, before doing a bigger launch at the end of December/early January.

Give it a shot and let me know what you think!

